# Mixing Fairy Cichlids with Mbunas?



## Sandromeda (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

My local Fish Store says I can mix the awesome little Fairy Cichlids (Brichardi) in a 55 gallon tank with three female mbunas; one Msuli, one labdochromis caruleus, and one orange ? peacock. They are all peaceful. I am wanting to add more fish as I got a larger tank. Is it possible to add some shells and add a few brichardi to the tank? Thank you!

Sandra


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

I wouldnt mix mbunas with Brichardi the mbunas are to aggressive also they have different diets.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also when brichardi spawn they will kill all the other tank mates.

Are you trying for a one-of-each, all male tank?


----------



## Sandromeda (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you both for your answers.

I will not get the Brichardi. No, I do not want all males. I was hoping to have a few species with one male and three females for each species. I think I have three females as they have no egg spots. I have a yellow lab, a msuli, and an orange fish with purple stripes, not sure of the name. Wanted to add more fish as I got a larger (55 gallon) tank. The Brichardi looked peaceful and were beautiful. I appreciate the advice.

Thank you again, 
Sandra


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 55G mixed gender tank, three species is a good number, I would not go to four. Malawi are harem breeders, you want multiple females for each male so once you stock the additional fish for the three species you already have, your tank will be fully stocked.

Presence or absence of egg spots does not help you sex the fish. I'd buy six juveniles each of the labs and acei (msuli) and remove extra males once they mature in about six months to a year.

Post a clear profile picture of your peacock in Unidentified Forum so you can find out what he is. If he has color he is a male. With an ID you can buy some juveniles for him as well.

Shoot for 1m:4f to spread the aggression of the male among a good number of females so the male does not accidentally kill them.


----------



## Sandromeda (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you for all the advice. I certainly will follow it. I did not know about the egg spots not being an indicator of sex for the males. These are complex awesome fish!

Thank you!
Sandra


----------

